# paidpictures.com



## Kay

Take a look at our website http://www.paidpictures.com . 
We would love to see your work.
With a little help from one of our member photographers the site is being updated with a new page, making it ready for an inside look of the Olympic Games in Athens. Pages might be adjusted a little in the coming days. Feel free to give us some feedback.
See you there!
Team PaidPictures.


----------



## ksmattfish

> When you mail us pictures, they become exclusive intellectual property of PaidPictures.com and are protected under International Copyright Laws.



Yikes!  ale:


----------



## Geronimo

After reading that, it sounds like they dont understand what the copyright laws are.  



> The pictures I mailed you, may I sell them to someone else ?
> 
> No, you may not. Exclusivity is what we stand for. It is what most of our customers want. If you would like to reproduce and/or sell a picture to someone else, just take another one but do not mail it to us! When you mail us pictures, they become exclusive intellectual property of PaidPictures.com and are protected under International Copyright Laws.



First they claim intellectual property, which is just crazy to begin with, but they also say you can just take another shot and send it to another person.


----------



## ksmattfish

> How much will I be paid for a good picture ?
> 
> It can be as little as $1 or as much as ... It depends on how many pictures our clients need, what they will use it for (web or print), how fast they need it or how easy it is to take those pictures. Every now and then we present some of our members whose work we are familiar with to shoot some very specific pictures. We adjust the price per picture when that occurs.



$1 for copyright  :no smile:  unlikely without adding quite a few more zeros.


----------



## Geronimo

Well besides doing a +1 on this spam post, I think all could agree that is a rip off for any who submitt photos to them.


----------



## Kay

We appreciate your comments but what you consider to be spam is posted on the Professional Photography Sites forum. We thought it might benefit the forum members to know there's a professional photography site our there known as PaidPictures.com that allows its members to make money. The day the Photo Forum decides links to professional photography websites should no longer be posted on the forum, you should consider it to be spam.

Furthermore, how can anyone speak for the other forum members?  
We don't think this should be done. Let others speak and decide for themselves.
Geronimo's judgment is based on what he read in the last 3 messages. 
This includes a small part of one answer to one of our many frequently asked questions.
Imagine I were to tell you your pictures are no good because I looked at only one! What would you say?
Imagine I were to tell you your pictures are no good because I looked at only one small part of that picture?


----------



## Kay

We appreciate all comments and we look forward to you helping us get better by providing some feedback.

We didn't start out on the internet, photographers came to us by worth of mouth. However, our clients are becoming more internationally orientated so we need photographers from around the world. That's why we started our website.
ksmattfish and geronimo, we try to learn very fast and we can tell you we will modify our FAQ section in the coming weeks.
The reason is; because all too often not all questions &amp; answers get read. 
This is the internet, people read fast, we will try to make sure when someone reads one question, he or she has a pretty good idea of what we are all about. This won't be easy though, but we will try.
I'm interested in your feedback. Info@paidpictures.com 
(Write Kay in the subject line)


About the copyright.

Our clients want exclusivity. It's what we stand for. 
We can assure you this is not at all unusual.
When a photographer mails us a picture and we pay that person the money, then he or she is not allowed to resell that picture.
We aren't a stockphoto agency, we don't have a photogalery that allows photographers to place their pictures online hoping they will catch some money. Again, we aren't a photostock agency, we don't ask money for a subscription, we don't ask money for webspace. We work with assignments, we tell our photographers where to go, what we need, when we need it and how much we pay.

Pay.
It's true, we will pay $ 1 per picture, when ...
when a client comes along asking for pictures that don't get us excited.
Imagine they want pictures of birds. 
We won't say no to the client, we will get him the birds. 
But as much as we love birds, there're millions!
This is just an example, we hope you understand what we are trying to say.
We want quality photographers, we want clients who offer us assignments that get both us and the photographers excited. This won't always be the case, but then again, it doesn't cost you - the photographer - any money, you can freely choose to participate or not. 
We're trying to build an international network of photographers working for us. Not full time but every now and then. 
Paying 1 bug per picture won't do the trick obviously. This is common knowledge.
We will adjust our FAQ section because by way of example we wrote $ 1 per picture, but that doesn't mean that's all you will ever get from us.


----------



## Geronimo

Kay said:
			
		

> We appreciate your comments but what you consider to be spam is posted on the Professional Photography Sites forum. We thought it might benefit the forum members to know there's a professional photography site our there known as PaidPictures.com that allows its members to make money. The day the Photo Forum decides links to professional photography websites should no longer be posted on the forum, you should consider it to be spam.
> 
> Furthermore, how can anyone speak for the other forum members?
> We don't think this should be done. Let others speak and decide for themselves.
> Geronimo's judgment is based on what he read in the last 3 messages.
> This includes a small part of one answer to one of our many frequently asked questions.
> Imagine I were to tell you your pictures are no good because I looked at only one! What would you say?
> Imagine I were to tell you your pictures are no good because I looked at only one small part of that picture?



Saying that it is the internet and that no one reads FAQ is incredible.  I would not wont to deal with a company or group that  present it facts or statements or working conditions in such a half ass way.  Groups like this tend to give great leeway in one direction, their own.  If something was to be brought to the courts you would not say such things.  You would not say "The reason is; because all too often not all questions & answers get read.
This is the internet, people read fast, we will try to make sure when someone reads one question, he or she has a pretty good idea of what we are all about. This won't be easy though, but we will try.."  It just does not wash with me.  

Secondly, mine was an opinion.  This is something I am afforded to do.  There is no rules on this forum that says I can not state my opinion, except for racial comments.  As you are entitled to your opinions.  I would hope that the other forum members do read thru your site and reach their own opinions on your stated practices.  Cause again, that is all we have to go off of, is your FAQ.  Which you yourself admits needs to be reworked.  If you dont like my photos, then I you dont like my photos.  Hell I really dont care if you do or don't.  I am not taking them for you or anyone else but for myself.  I am an amateur in the true sense of the term, the orignal sense of the word.  

Reread my statement again.  I do not speak for the other forum members but myself


> I think all could agree that is a rip off for any who submitt photos to them



The important part is the *I think*.  You seem to read to much into my words.  Take them for the true meaning and nothing else.


----------



## Kay

Where did I say no one reads FAQs?

So who's reading too much into whose words?


Our FAQ was brought to life in order to help photographers. 
We realize reading one answer could be confusing to some, therefor it will get rewritten.
Our members agree to what's in the user agreement, it says when we get pictures and we pay for those pictures, we get the exclusive rights.
Our clients want exclusivity, that's what we offer them.
When photographers can't offer that,  they should indeed take pictures only for themselves and not make any money with what they like doing.
But that's their own choice.
There are plenty of other photographers out there and they are welcome on our website which you say is a rip off. 
How can it be a rip off when we don't ask money for a subscription like many of the photostock agencies do, nor do we ask money for webspace. We show our members the assignments, they are not obliged to accept the assignment, when they do we will know when they mail us the pictures, when we like the pictures we pay for the pictures. What have our members got to lose?


----------



## Kay

We're still updating our website, however we believe our FAQ section is now up to date. For feedback on it, please take a look at our contact us page.
We appreciate the comments that were made. 
Thank you.

Team PaidPictures.


----------



## voodoocat

Thanks team paidpictures but you are pretty ignorant and taking advantage of photographers that might not know better.  Plenty of us here know how stock photography works.  Why you are trying to do is a scam.


> Our clients want exclusivity, that's what we offer them.
> When photographers can't offer that, they should indeed take pictures only for themselves and not make any money with what they like doing.


That comment is just plain wrong.  Most photographers (stock included) can retain the rights to their own photo yet still make good money.  


For anyone interested in this type of work do yourself a favor and pick up the photographers market and submit your work to legitimate companies...


----------



## Artemis

I just wanna make a few points.

1) Geronimo wasnt speaking for everyone.
2) He can speak for me all he likes, everyone in this forum knows 10 times more about photography and all the legal jargan.
3) I wanna thank Geronimo and voodoocat and everyone else who posted about this site...because I could have gotten suckerd into it myself.

My pictures are me...when I take a picture...I put a little of myself in them...I dont mind selling them, but no way would I give you the writes, thats the reason out of all the pictures I do I keep the nagatives, because they are MINE.

No offense to you, you probably are not doing this on purpose...but your website I can almost feel is like a type of brainwashing, or proper gander... Not in the literal sence, but in its own right.

You throw photographers off (like me) with quick talking (Yes I know its on the net) and making them believe they will benefit from it.

You might aswell say "Theres no other way you gonna earn money sept from us"
If I were to sell copyrite...even of a rubbish picture...it would be for at least £25, and thats the least.

Your website should be open, not trying to draw unsuspecting photographers into it.

Yet again I thank voodoocat and Geronimo, And guys, if you do wanna speak for me...you speak for me


----------



## talonop

Amen brotha. nuff said.


----------



## Artemis

thanks matey

Actually, skipping through their website, ive seen alot of stuff that would throw people of.



> Will it make me rich ?
> 
> You probably can not make a living by working just for us.



Oh dont get me wrong, you probs could, very easily...If you sold them...hmm...at least like 3000 a year, so that you would get something like $3000 a year.
It also entices people in, and is wrong to say, because people think "Ohh goody" When living of them is not rly the case.



> Will I need a PayPal account?
> 
> There is no need for you to have one already. If you do have one, all the better but it is not something you have to have before you sign up to PaidPictures.com. When we pay you for your pictures, we e-mail PayPal and they will send you an e-mail that says "You've Got Cash!". You, the recipient can then collect the money when you click the link in the e-mail that takes you to PayPal's website. When you decide to collect the money you will obviously need to sign up but it&#8217;s fast and it&#8217;s free.



No offence, but I think thats just wrong, saying that the parents will set it up if your good, obviously this is aimd at children, which...IMO dont always have the best judgement. Me being a child n all 



> When do you pay for the pictures that get accepted by you?
> 
> 1 month after you mailed us that picture. We do have a minimum pay-out amount; $ 12. We do not think this will be a problem.



This means oud hav to sell...ohh...about 12 pictures just to get paid!?!



Maybe Im being picky...but I kinda feel this is not a legit company, and just using words to intice (Mainly) children into sending them pictures.
Arty.


----------



## Kay

You're right, photographers (stock included) can retain the rights to their own photos and still make good money.
We aren't a stock company. We don't charge a subscription fee like some do. We offer nothing but exclusivity. 
Stock photography companies offer both.

It's a choice we made very early on and we will stick by it because it's what our customers ask for. Most photographers we know of have no problem with it. We even had to upgrade our server account two times because it couldn't handle the amount of photos.
We too are photographers, we understand not everyone is willing to sell their own work but we work with assignments, we aren't asking for their top 10 photos. 

The following was posted in reply to our minimum pay - out amount being $ 12:
This means oud hav to sell...ohh...about 12 pictures just to get paid!?! 

That's obviously not correct. 
We pay a lot more than just 1 bug per picture! It depends on the assignment, on what the customer wants, how difficult it is, how fast it's needed. 


A comment was made about PayPal.
PayPal has over 45 million customers and going up. 
We have a member age: 17, she still has a lot to learn but she already shoots the most amazing pictures just like some of our professional photographers, age 21 - 65. We're stunned every time. 
Should this girl not be allowed to make some money? Should we not tell her about PayPal's requirements?
We provided the information. And not only did she get her parents' permission, her father became a member too. They both have a PayPal account. It's like a game to them. She makes almost 15 times more on the same amount of pictures!!
We are glad we have two new members, even though dad ain't that good.


nuff said


Kay
Team PaidPictures


----------



## Dave2003

Below are some prices from a couple of stock photo sites to give you how out of touch with market forces your company is.

By Market Forces I mean pays the best commissions to Stock Photographers themselves Can Stock Photo's? commisions are as follows.

Member Download
-----------Retail 	Return
Small----$1.50    $0.50 (33%)
Medium--$3.00 	$1.75 (58%)
Large----$4.50   $3.00 (67%)

Guest Download
-----------Retail 	Return
Small----$3.00 	  $1.00 (33%)
Medium--$4.25     $2.50 (59%)
Large----$6.00 	  $4.00 (67%)

Compare this with Istock's commission structure which is not that great for Photographers (But it is cheapest for designers to download).

-----------Retail   Return
Small-----$0.50    $0.10(20%)
Medium--$1.00    $0.20(20%)
Large-----$1.50    $0.30(20%)

As you can see the return for photographers is ten times more on Canstock.. Does your site come anywhere near this in price? 

This is what you would have to beat to get photographers to start submitting to your site, a commission of $3.00-$4.00 to the Photographer themselves for each full sized pic you sell of theirs, and on top of that Photographers retain their rights to resell their photos as many times as they want to whoever they want.

By the way Istock has IstockPro which pays quite well also (but you need at least 100 photos in an online porffolio of good quality before you can join)

Could you please tell me why I should submit my photos to your site and lose complete ownership for one lousy buck, perhaps I am missing something here?


----------



## steve817

Kay said:
			
		

> Furthermore, how can anyone speak for the other forum members?
> We don't think this should be done. Let others speak and decide for themselves.



Geronimo gave me one dollar via paypal to speak for me. He now has exclusive rights to do so in my absence.


----------



## Kay

Should I now say Istock pays only as little as $ 0.10 per photo?
No, I should not, because that would not be correct.
Unfortunately, all too often the truth gets twisted on message boards.
Not always unintentionally.
This is not the place to discuss specific prices but we can tell you for most 
photographs we pay a lot more than the highest price you wrote down,
and rightfully so, you should expect to be paid more when others (in this 
case that's us) retain the exclusive rights.
We aren't a stockphoto agency. We offer our clients exclusivity.
Photographers always have the choice, when they don't like 
an assignment they are free to ignore it. And it won't cost them because
we don't charge a membership fee like some stockphoto agencies do.
We trust photographers know how to separate facts from opinion.
We welcome those who know.


----------



## MDowdey

Kay said:
			
		

> Should I now say Istock pays only as little as $ 0.10 per photo?
> No, I should not, because that would not be correct.
> Unfortunately, all too often the truth gets twisted on message boards.
> Not always unintentionally.
> This is not the place to discuss specific prices but we can tell you for most
> photographs we pay a lot more than the highest price you wrote down,
> and rightfully so, you should expect to be paid more when others (in this
> case that's us) retain the exclusive rights.
> We aren't a stockphoto agency. We offer our clients exclusivity.
> Photographers always have the choice, when they don't like
> an assignment they are free to ignore it. And it won't cost them because
> we don't charge a membership fee like some stockphoto agencies do.
> We trust photographers know how to separate facts from opinion.
> We welcome those who know.




unless you have something else to contribute, i would not post anything any longer.



ADMINISTRATION


----------



## Geronimo

steve817 said:
			
		

> Kay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how can anyone speak for the other forum members?
> We don't think this should be done. Let others speak and decide for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geronimo gave me one dollar via paypal to speak for me. He now has exclusive rights to do so in my absence.
Click to expand...


I completely forgot about this thread.  I needed a good laugh. 

Dang I better check my balance now.  I shall drunkenly uphold this right to speak for you too.  Cheers


----------



## steve817

Go get'em tiger


----------



## Dave2003

Kay said:
			
		

> Should I now say Istock pays only as little as $ 0.10 per photo?
> No, I should not, because that would not be correct.
> Unfortunately, all too often the truth gets twisted on message boards.
> Not always unintentionally.
> This is not the place to discuss specific prices but we can tell you for most
> photographs we pay a lot more than the highest price you wrote down,
> and rightfully so, you should expect to be paid more when others (in this
> case that's us) retain the exclusive rights.
> We aren't a stockphoto agency. We offer our clients exclusivity.
> Photographers always have the choice, when they don't like
> an assignment they are free to ignore it. And it won't cost them because
> we don't charge a membership fee like some stockphoto agencies do.
> We trust photographers know how to separate facts from opinion.
> We welcome those who know.



Let me put it this way Kay, if I wanted to sell a photo, I would rather sell the non-exclusive rights to Istock or better still to Canstock Photo for a couple of bucks than sell it to you exclusively for a dollar. At least with Istock and Canstock I can sell my Pics as often as I like.

I think you are  trying very hard to defend a business model that is indefensible. Those agencies that do give their buyers the option to purchase exclusive ownership of Photos sell them for several hundred dollars with most of the commission going to the Photographer not the ridiculously low price of $1.00.


----------



## Kay

Anyone who still believes we only pay one dollar a picture should come and see. We understand some prefer not to offer exclusivity but this is ridiculous. There's no point in continuing this conversation.


----------



## Canon Fan

Don't forget the transfer fee from PayPal guys. So it's actually more like $0.77 when you are done  

Needless to say I don't think I will be giving any of my pictures away at your site Kay. I just sold all of mine to the kid down the street for some baseball cards and bubble gum


----------



## mygrain

OUCH the hounds have been let loose!!!! This kind of reminds me of those snap the head on the doll "earn money while you watch TV" set ups. Where you put much more into it than ever getting out. 

I'm an painter/photographer/graphic designer and I know my rights as to copyright and I know my time and work are worth more than just a buck and some change (relatively .50 IS "much more" when you think about the value of a dollar-lol).  

Anyone- and obviously we all feel the same- trying to sucker the misinformed is BAD!!!! You can get a lot better results from your work by getting out there and doing the leg work yourself!!!  not to mention you'll keep that "i'm such a sucker" taste out of yer mouth.

BTW my stomach hurts after reading the FAQ's on that site. Belly says NO!!! listen to the belly!!!! ale:


----------



## Digital Matt

The only person who has exclusive rights to my photos is me.  It's totally insane to even consider giving your art away to someone exclusively for any amount of money.  Not even 10 million dollars is worth what I poured my heart into.

Just judging from what quotes I've read here (I have not been to your site, and don't wish to visit), I've come to the conclusion that it is not a very professional site, and with the way you have worded things in your "faq" as some have quoted here, I wouldn't give you a photo even in a non-exclusive fashion.  You sound very unprofessional, and spamming forums is one sure sign of it.


----------



## steve817

I'll take 10 Million for what what I poured my heart into....Anyone....anyone?


----------



## Kay

When a movie critic decides to not look at a specific movie but goes ahead making 
statements about its content, what a bad job the director did or how actrice x played 
her worst part ever, ... eventually the magazine publisher would find out and act 
accordingly.
What else can we say.

Before you know it we will be charging you money for your photographs!!
Wait a minute, we already are.


----------



## Digital Matt

Kay said:
			
		

> Before you know it we will be charging you money for your photographs!!
> Wait a minute, we already are.



You are a crackhead.  I don't have to view your website to know that.


----------



## Kay

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony


----------



## Artemis

A few things...



			
				Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Just judging from what quotes I've read here (I have not been to your site, and don't wish to visit), I've come to the conclusion that it is not a very professional site, and with the way you have worded things in your "faq" as some have quoted here, I wouldn't give you a photo even in a non-exclusive fashion.  You sound very unprofessional, and spamming forums is one sure sign of it.



THAT WAS ME!

ehem...



			
				Kay the wiked said:
			
		

> Before you know it we will be charging you money for your photographs!!
> Wait a minute, we already are.



Well...thats made me wanna go visit your site, your power with the english languege makes me feel all jiggly inside 

Now...As I was saying before my tangent.

Leave.
This.
Forum.
You
Will.
Get.
No.
Money.
Out.
Of.
Us!

Incase you have trouble understanding...

Words of which I cannot speak on this forum, but consist of the words.
What happens to you when you are drunk, or another way of saying "Im going to the toilet"

And the word opposite to "On" is what I think we would although like to say right now


----------



## MDowdey

Kay said:
			
		

> You're right, photographers (stock included) can retain the rights to their own photos and still make good money.
> We aren't a stock company. We don't charge a subscription fee like some do. We offer nothing but exclusivity.
> Stock photography companies offer both.
> 
> It's a choice we made very early on and we will stick by it because it's what our customers ask for. Most photographers we know of have no problem with it. We even had to upgrade our server account two times because it couldn't handle the amount of photos.
> We too are photographers, we understand not everyone is willing to sell their own work but we work with assignments, we aren't asking for their top 10 photos.
> 
> The following was posted in reply to our minimum pay - out amount being $ 12:
> This means oud hav to sell...ohh...about 12 pictures just to get paid!?!
> 
> That's obviously not correct.
> We pay a lot more than just 1 bug per picture! It depends on the assignment, on what the customer wants, how difficult it is, how fast it's needed.
> 
> 
> A comment was made about PayPal.
> PayPal has over 45 million customers and going up.
> We have a member age: 17, she still has a lot to learn but she already shoots the most amazing pictures just like some of our professional photographers, age 21 - 65. We're stunned every time.
> Should this girl not be allowed to make some money? Should we not tell her about PayPal's requirements?
> We provided the information. And not only did she get her parents' permission, her father became a member too. They both have a PayPal account. It's like a game to them. She makes almost 15 times more on the same amount of pictures!!
> We are glad we have two new members, even though dad ain't that good.
> 
> 
> nuff said
> 
> 
> Kay
> Team PaidPictures



kay, please stop talking here. obviously you are not getting the business you intended to get..so try it somewhere else. please.


md


----------



## Artemis

Now thats just what I said...but in a nicer way


----------



## raider

wow - with all the photographers this site has submitting pictures for them - how long will it take me to get 12 assignments?  $12/yr ? I can't believe someone would consider this.


----------



## Artemis

Dont woz mate, we arent considerig it 

Why did I know this topic wouldnt just...go away?


----------



## GerryDavid

This doesnt sound to much like a scam.  If you were to work for a newspaper and took pictures on thier time, they would own the copy right of the images.  This seems similar to me.  Just seems that you take more pictures when your doing it and submit a few to them so you still retain the copyright to the others.  Usually if you do this with a magazine, you would wait a while before using the other images or you may get some people upset.

I dont like the uncertanty that your pictures may not get used since it seems the same mission is given to everyone, nor that it doestn seem to pay well.  I dont think the site actually says $1 per picture, but it dosetn seem like it would be a nice hourly wage after the travel and equipment costs.


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## vonnagy

Geronimo said:
			
		

>


 :lmao:  :lmao: 

sorry for extending the thread


----------



## Geronimo

Oh but there is so many more


























I am bored.  Might even post some more of these tonight.


----------



## Geronimo

Oh but there is so many more


























I am bored.  Might even post some more of these tonight.


----------



## Corry

G-mo!!!  Those are GREAT!!!!  I'm gonna have to save those in my computer when I get home!!!


----------



## Geronimo

Woah didnt notice the double post.


----------



## Karalee

Hey Kay, 


I just wanted to share something that I thought was totally appropriate for your thread with you




























Have a lovely day


----------

